# Help!



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so I'm new with all this prop and engine stuff and I would like to learn a bit more about it. However, I seemed to be having trouble locating good information online about props. All anyone seems to want to do is sell them to you. So any explanations/ information/ help on these kinda things is greatly apprecieated! 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The manufacturers sites are generally very helpful ... They want you to be happy ...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Take a look at this site and post back if it doesn't help.

http://www.rbbi.com/folders/prop/propcalc.htm

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool, so now I have a decent idea on how the prop works. I have a Copperhead with a 30hp Tohatsu engine with stock prop. Any suggestiong to increase speed? Also, do four blades tend to increase efficiency as well as acceleration?


----------

